# Clearblue Digital test....opened it..inside..



## fingers_cross

ok so i know i shouldnt have but i opened up the clearblue digital test and i have searched n read things online n people are saying that you cant tell if your pregnant from the lines inside. however i found this link...

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/...r_brochure.pdf

and on page 6 it shows the inside of the tests n what they will look like if your pregnant/how far along you are.

it says on the first picture that there should be no lines if no hCG is present? inside mine i have quite a faint line next to the control line and an even fainter (but its there) line under that one....does that mean im pregnant? it showed "not pregnant" in the window. i took this test about 3 days ago. i took another test (pink dye one) this morning and there wasnt even a faint positive...i FEEL pregnant..im around 17dpo..i dont chart so not 100%.

anyone else opened up their clearblue n seen results like this and got a BFP later?

xxx


----------



## TVG

When I had a negative result on a CB digi before with conception indicator there was 2 lines on one strip and one on the other. They are not overly sensitive though, you don't say what pink dye test you used but if I was you I'd get a frer and test with fmu. Good luck xx


----------



## TVG

Also that link won't work for me for some reason x


----------



## armywife11

The digis always have two lines in them no matter the result. From what I have always heard seen and read. 

The link didn't work.


----------



## fingers_cross

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf

copy and paste...should work..

i guess im not then, really felt like i was..:(

it was an early one..not the first response brand tho..


----------



## TVG

Hmm from that guide I can see now why you'd be confused! I don't know why that'd be available online when so many people have had 3 lines and not been pregnant!

You never know, you may of ovulated a little late! You're not out til you're out! X


----------



## Beeka

Here is pic of the inside of mine and it said pregnant 1-2
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 407


----------



## chrislo4

I didnt know you could even open them up! I hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## daydreaming22

Regular CB digital ALWAYS has 2 lines and CB digi W/CI ALWAYS has 3 lines. This is because they are testing for HCG and LH. I have taken apart several, when not pregnant and pregnant. I actually used one early in my cycle so I would have one to use as a baseline.


----------



## Myturn

One of my friends did not know that they were pregnant until like 14 weeks because she kept getting a negative result. Finally she went into see her Dr. and they did a blood test and it came back positive. So sometimes levels of HCG are to low in your urine to detect. You can always make a DR. appointment and have them test your blood. Hope this helps.


----------



## armywife11

GL hun and FX for ya!


----------



## JIR705

I think the sight peeonastick was a bit more helpful. I would wait another week and try again. The tests arent meant to be read after taking them apart that website explains why. Good luck I hope you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## AimeeM

There are always two lines, the second line gets darker the more HCG it detects. I have taken loads apart and you really can't tell much difference between the negative and the 2-3week tests. I got some pics on my external hard drive will dig them out.


----------



## Elhaym

The digital tests don't only test for HCG so will often show a line even if you're not pregnant.

Useful info: https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html

The tests aren't meant to be opened, only the digital display tells you if you are pg or not. GL and I hope you get your BFP! x


----------



## AimeeM

Here is some pics, first inside a 2-3 and second inside a 3+ I can't find the 1-2 x
 



Attached Files:







P210411_08.46.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 116









P240411_06.31.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 93


----------



## kat2504

They aren't meant to be taken apart but I have studied the inside of these tests in detail!
Even with a quite early 1-2 result the line that makes the test say Pregnant instead of Not Pregnant will not be particularly faint. It's fun to take them apart and have a look out of interest, but if the test says Not Pregnant then you either aren't pregnant or have tested too early. There's no point taking the tests apart to see if they are "wrong".

Personally I wouldn't use these until you have had a clear positive on a non-digital brand though. They are expensive and it is nice to do a couple for fun to see the numbers go up, but they can cause a lot of worry.


----------



## crunchtime

hi fingers crossed, i have just opened my digi and i have the same as you with regards to lines, only reason i opened it was because screen not workin, were you pregnant when you opened yours?


----------



## taylorxx

I read that they usually always have 2 lines, that it measures hcg AND lh. I'm not sure how accurate that is though xx


----------



## Scuba

Doesn't it mess with your mind opening tests and scrutinizing for lines? I would have gone mad if I'd started doing that, I was bad enough on the 2WW as it was!! I'd just wait a few more days then test again with a FRER using FMU and see if there is a visible line or not.. At 17dpo you shouldn't have to look too hard if you are pregnant. I really hope this is a BFP for you as I know it's horrid keep waiting and testing xx


----------



## kat2504

It isn't true that they measure LH. That might be true of some sorts of digital tests. But the different lines on the CB digi measure different sensitivites of hcg. One turns darker with a low amount of hcg - that's the one that tells you if you are pregnant or not. One turns darker with a higher amount of hcg, that's the one that makes it register 3+. It's like when you buy internet cheapies, you can get 10miu and 25miu. This test basically has a sensitive and a non sensitive strip inside it.
The digital mechanism analyses the colour of the strip. It reads the first line to decide pregnant or not pregnant. Then it looks at how dark the two lines are to decide how many weeks. It's nothing to do with LH. The third line is just the control that indicates that the test got wet enough.


----------



## taylorxx

kat2504 said:


> It isn't true that they measure LH. That might be true of some sorts of digital tests. But the different lines on the CB digi measure different sensitivites of hcg. One turns darker with a low amount of hcg - that's the one that tells you if you are pregnant or not. One turns darker with a higher amount of hcg, that's the one that makes it register 3+. It's like when you buy internet cheapies, you can get 10miu and 25miu. This test basically has a sensitive and a non sensitive strip inside it.
> The digital mechanism analyses the colour of the strip. It reads the first line to decide pregnant or not pregnant. Then it looks at how dark the two lines are to decide how many weeks. It's nothing to do with LH. The third line is just the control that indicates that the test got wet enough.

Okay thanks for clearing that up! I had read that before but I didn't really understand why it would measure LH in the first place since it has nothing to do with pregnancy. That makes sense, but what about the ones that do not have the conception indicator (we don't have those in the US)? I wonder if they work the same? xx


----------



## Tamara91

fingers_cross said:


> ok so i know i shouldnt have but i opened up the clearblue digital test and i have searched n read things online n people are saying that you cant tell if your pregnant from the lines inside. however i found this link...
> 
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/...r_brochure.pdf
> 
> and on page 6 it shows the inside of the tests n what they will look like if your pregnant/how far along you are.
> 
> it says on the first picture that there should be no lines if no hCG is present? inside mine i have quite a faint line next to the control line and an even fainter (but its there) line under that one....does that mean im pregnant? it showed "not pregnant" in the window. i took this test about 3 days ago. i took another test (pink dye one) this morning and there wasnt even a faint positive...i FEEL pregnant..im around 17dpo..i dont chart so not 100%.
> 
> anyone else opened up their clearblue n seen results like this and got a BFP later?
> 
> xxx

I know this was a while ago.. But we're you pregnant???


----------



## lauren1991

I was testing from 7dpo with cb Digis and they had 2 lines inside then I started to get a faint 3rd line from 8dpo, 10 dpo I got my postive result with a much darker 3rd line.


----------



## Tamara91

I just opened mine up and had the dark control line, and 2 more faint lines.. Hmmm interesting :)


----------



## sophieloafy

You shouldnt take any notice on the lines in a digital test. The TIMES I have hoped and prayed that the line meant something and I never was pregnant. Trust me... they dont meant you are pregnant. If the test says not preg then wait a few days and do another one. :hugs:


----------



## Tamara91

After reading the clear blue digital PDF guide on the digital test, they actually state that of there are lines it means your pregnant. Isn't that strange? I mean, I don't doubt that I am probably not pregnant but you should have a look at the thread I just made :) it has the guide in there xxx


----------



## mrsrobbo

Tamara91 said:


> After reading the clear blue digital PDF guide on the digital test, they actually state that of there are lines it means your pregnant. Isn't that strange? I mean, I don't doubt that I am probably not pregnant but you should have a look at the thread I just made :) it has the guide in there xxx

Hi there i have had a not pregnant on a cb digital ive taken it apart there are 2 strips one with a dark line and a fient line an one with just a faint line so i have 2 strips and 3 lines xxx can ANYONE help xxxx


----------



## lauren1991

mrsrobbo said:


> Tamara91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the clear blue digital PDF guide on the digital test, they actually state that of there are lines it means your pregnant. Isn't that strange? I mean, I don't doubt that I am probably not pregnant but you should have a look at the thread I just made :) it has the guide in there xxx
> 
> Hi there i have had a not pregnant on a cb digital ive taken it apart there are 2 strips one with a dark line and a fient line an one with just a faint line so i have 2 strips and 3 lines xxx can ANYONE help xxxxClick to expand...

I was pregnant when I had 2 lines on one and a faint line on the other strip, the one with the single line just kept gettin darker
And darker every day. Good luck! Retest in a few days x


----------



## Tamara91

I've heard so many Stories.. 3 lines will either be your pregnant.. Or your not. Those lines should always be there but it's the density that counts. They are too confusing :( lol


----------



## fingers_cross

crunchtime said:


> hi fingers crossed, i have just opened my digi and i have the same as you with regards to lines, only reason i opened it was because screen not workin, were you pregnant when you opened yours?

Hi sorry I just saw that people have replied to this thread now...and yes!!! I was (am) pregnant!! im now due october 11th with a little boy, so id say if u get that extra line there is a good chance!:) hope that helps!


----------



## fingers_cross

sorry girls...i just realised..i just read when i posted this...and i actually conceived 7 days after i posted this, so obviously that clear blue that i took apart...wasnt a positive test. sorry! x


----------

